# How to get rid of unused RRSP contributions?



## JHo (Apr 29, 2015)

A few years ago I over-contributed to my RRSPs by $2200. Since then, I have been at home with my children and therefore have not accumulated any contribution room in order to use up the $2200. My deduction limit is $0.

In 2013 I withdrew the $2200 so I would no longer have it looming on my Notice of Assessment each year. I filed the T4RSP with my taxes and thought I was finally done with it, yet when I received my NoA it still said I had $2200 of unused contributions. I contacted the CRA and they said I needed to file a T746 and amend my return, so I did. About 6 months later I received a letter stating they had received it and amended my return, yet the new NoA STILL says I have $2200 of unused contributions. 

The money was withdrawn 2 years ago. How can I make it go away???


----------



## JHo (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## lostamonkey (Dec 2, 2014)

RRSP withdrawls do not affect your contribution room (unlike TFSAs). In order to increase your contribution room by $2,200, you need to have about $12,200 of earned income. Does your husband own a business, and if so could he pay you a small wage? 

There may be some interest due to the CRA because you overcontrubuted more than $2K but I am unsure as to how this is calculated.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

The situation you describe is not clear - I would call the CRA with your information at hand and discuss your question with them. Obviously they are likely to be very busy right now, I'd wait until near the end of next week. There may be an error in their records that needs to be corrected.


----------



## JHo (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks. Yes, I've tried calling many times but I guess I'll wait until next week and keep trying.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Let me see if I can take a crack at this. This is how I understand your situation:

1. You over-contributed to your RRSP by $2200 some time ago.
2. When you made that over-contribution you didn't claim it on your income tax (this part isn't quite clear to me but I think this is why you are seeing unused contributions)
3. Since the over-contribution you haven't had any earned income so you haven't added to your contribution room.
4. You have removed the over-contribution from your RRSP account.
5. You are now still seeing unused contributions in your notice of assessment and you are concerned about that. Your notice of assessment is showing a contribution limit of $0 but unused contributions of $2200.

If this is the case then I don't think you have too much to worry about. You have removed the over-contribution from your RRSP account so there shouldn't be any penalties there. Having unused contributions won't hurt you either, you can claim those when you have some contribution room in the future. So the only real issue is that you are going to see that $2200 of unused contributions on your notice of assessment until you claim those contributions. You don't have to claim those contributions if you don't want to (or can't because you don't have the contribution room).


----------

